# Hệ lụy của việc la mắng trẻ khi trẻ đái dầm



## Tuyết 8291 (19/9/19)

Cha mẹ luôn nghĩ rằng việc ứng dụng hình phạt mỗi lúc trẻ đái dầm sẽ khiến các con ám ảnh và từ đấy biết nghe lời người lớn, không dám đái dầm nữa. Nhưng thực tế, đái dầm là hiện tượng đi tiểu không tự chủ trong lúc ngủ diễn ra ở trẻ nên việc vận dụng hình phạt chỉ gây ra tác hại khôn lường và để lại hậu quả hiểm nguy chứ chẳng phải có chút lợi ích gì trong việc giúp con chữa trị chứng đái dầm.

*Hậu quả của cha mẹ việc sử dụng hình phạt đối sở hữu con nhỏ mỗi khi đái dầm *
_Thứ nhất,_ làm trẻ chống đối rộng rãi hơn: một đứa trẻ thường xuyên bị la mắng, đánh đòn sẽ mang thiên hướng gặp khó khăn về tâm lý hay khó khăn trong việc giao du với người thân và bạn bè. Thậm chí với không ít trẻ trở thành hung hăng, lì lợm mỗi khi bị ba má trách phạt.
_Thứ 2_, ba má thường xuyên trách mắng sẽ làm cho trẻ trở nên tiêu cực: Theo các chuyên gia tâm lý cho biết “ lúc trẻ bị cha mẹ trách phạt nhiều lần thì cách cư xử, hành vi và thái độ của chúng cũng sẽ xấu dần theo thời gian”. Việc mỗi lúc bố mẹ đánh mắng trẻ mỗi lúc em đái dầm không những không giúp ích mà việc này còn làm cho nó phản tác dụng và làm bệnh tình ở trẻ càng ngày càng nặng hơn.
_Thứ ba,_ trách phạt càng làm cho con mặc cảm: một trong các hậu quả của việc áp dụng hình phạt của ba má mỗi lúc con đái dầm đó là việc con thường xuyên cảm thấy mặc cảm, mắc cỡ vì lầm lỗi mình gây ra. Do đấy, ở những trẻ mắc chứng đái dầm thường sở hữu tâm lý tự ti, ko dám xúc tiếp có mọi người xung vòng quanh và dần dần khi lớn lên trẻ sẽ luôn nhút nhát, không dám xúc tiếp sở hữu đám đông.
_Thứ 4,_ Sử dụng hình phạt làm cho bệnh đái dầm ở trẻ càng phát triển thành nặng hơn: ám ảnh, áp lực, lo lắng chẳng hề là nguyên do chính gây ra bệnh đái dầm ở trẻ nhỏ nhưng nó lại là các nhân tố khiến cho cho hiện trạng bệnh đái dầm ở trẻ em càng ngày càng trở nên nguy hiểm hơn. Thay vì trách phạt con, các bậc bác mẹ hãy là người bạn đồng hành cùng con, động viên, yên ủi con để con với thể vượt qua thời kỳ khó khăn này.

*Cha mẹ nên điều trị chứng đái dầm ở trẻ bằng thuốc được điều chế hoàn toàn từ thiên nhiên *
Hiện nay có một số loại thuốc sở hữu các hoạt chất như desmopressin dưới dạng bơm vào mũi cho trẻ hay Oxybutinin được cha mẹ sử dụng tương đối phổ biến cho trẻ bởi nó tác động trực tiếp lên cơ quan bọng đái, giúp bọng đái giữ được nước tiểu và giúp trẻ sở hữu thể tự chủ việc đi tiểu của mình. Không những thế, theo chuyên gia cho biết, những loại thuốc chứa hoạt chất này chỉ mang hiệu quả tức thời, ví như tiêu dùng trong khoảng thời gian dài sẽ khiến trẻ bị hoa mắt, chóng mặt, chảy máu cam, ức chế sự tăng trưởng hệ tâm thần của trẻ. Hiểm nguy hơn là sở hữu thể khiến cho trẻ tử vong.
Vì vậy, để điều trị bệnh đái dầm an toàn và hiệu quả nhất thì những bậc bố mẹ nên chọn lựa các sản phẩm thuốc trị đái dầm được điều chế từ tự nhiên, sở hữu uy tín trên thị trường để trị tận gốc căn bệnh này.


----------

